# -    -238  21.07.2014.
!    -238,    2015 .       -  .        ?   , -  .    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

?

----------

()       -      ??? :Embarrassment:

----------

,       ,     ?

----------

?

----------


## !

((((

  ,       20 -    
    ( ) -        / " ",   ,   ,   
       /,      / ???
    -

----------


## !

,    /-   / -  

  1  2015      -    ,     (.  . 3 . 1   238?).               -       .        ,                .

----------

,   -   ?

----------

-     ?:redface

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

...  - ,     :
  -,  -  ,    -   ( )       20    ...?

----------


## ottepel1

.
 - ,         - ?

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

,          ,           ...: ..            ,     -   ,     ,        ,          ...
      . -  -   ,   -   -   
   -   ...

----------


## Alisca

08.04.2015  -4-3/5880@ .   


> ,  ,   ,      ,           20-  ,     .

----------


## Alisca

,         ,

----------


## terpsihoro4ka



----------

( 6%).  ,     (       ) ,    (       ) -.    ? ?
  ?

----------


## RichardTeP

.      .       20 .    .  -      ? ,       .

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> ( 6%).  ,     (       ) ,    (       ) -.    ? ?
>   ?


    -   ,     -,        .           .....

----------

